# very happy not to be burning wood this yr!



## crossout (Jan 21, 2012)

rented a house last yr with 2 wood stoves and the place was rigged up with fuel oil furnace and man the biggest mistake in my life to rent out a place like that!.. i am so happy i get heat included in rent in my new place its always 75 and i get to sleep good at night and not have to worry about the wood stove burning the house down or fire going out and wake up to 60 lol glad to join in this site last yr i did learned alot! since it was my 1st yr burning wood..and did not counted on doing it 24 hrs a day which i ended up doing cause its not worth 300-700 a month on fuel oil! and to that guy that gave out free samples of super cedar was awesome! I'll never forget that and would buy them in the near future for campfires and recommended them to people that i know burns wood..


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't imagine not burning wood, you will find that most people on here burn because they want to, not out of necessity. The people that have to burn seem to be ok without learning more about it. I'm glad you had a good experience. By the way,I'm one of those that has to, I couldn't afford this all electric heat.


----------



## stejus (Jan 21, 2012)

I've lived in my house 21 years now.  Back when oil was .75 a gallon I didn't mind using oil to heat the house. I even had the fireplace going every weekend from Oct through Apr.  I enjoy the ambiance of a fire.  When oil was near $5.00 a gallon back in 2008, I said enough is enough.  Now I get to enjoy a nice fire and heat the entire house from Oct to Apr!  I guess we all have options and we do what we feel is best!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 21, 2012)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> I can't imagine not burning wood...
> ...
> By the way,I'm one of those that has to, I couldn't afford this all electric heat.


I can't imagine not burning wood either and not because I have to.  I have a well insulated home with cheap natural gas heat so wood burning is more of a lifestyle than necessity.  I think I would miss it, and not like one might miss a wart that was removed either.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 21, 2012)

i started out of necessity cause i couldn't afford it either. while i probably could now, i hate the thought of giving up $3.30 or more for gas let alone fuel oil. i'll scrounge or cut what i can and buy the rest and still come out way ahead.

cass


----------



## Retreadsme (Jan 21, 2012)

My problem is that there are too many nice stoves made and I would like to buy one of each!  I've heated with NatGas, Electric, Propane, and Wood with wood requiring the most effort, providing the most satisfaction, and feeling better than any of the others.


----------



## chipsoflyin (Jan 21, 2012)

With near fifty percent of our money going to taxes, any chance I get to stick to the man I'll gladly take. The green factor is icing on the cake


----------



## crossout (Jan 21, 2012)

i think i would liked it better if they had a newer stoves and not a 32 and 45 yr old wood stove they would hog up a full cord of wood a month 150 is better then 300-700 a month! lol but what i missed is the 2000 suq ft space and all.. and i really feel sorry for who ever brought or rented that house last i knew fuel oil is over 4 bucks a gal i paid over 2.90 a gal last yr


----------



## branchburner (Jan 21, 2012)

Retreadsme said:
			
		

> My problem is that there are too many nice stoves made and I would like to buy one of each!  I've heated with NatGas, Electric, Propane, and Wood with wood requiring the most effort, providing the most satisfaction, and feeling better than any of the others.



+1

I also have that "I would like to buy one of each" feeling - not very practical with stoves. Have to stick with collecting coins and wine (not always that practical, either, LOL).

I'm quite sure wood-burning has become an addiction for me, almost literally. I know I would suffer some serious withdrawal symptoms if I tried quitting. Thank heavens it saves money instead of costing money.


----------



## Angelo C (Jan 21, 2012)

you do realize this is "hearth".com and not "no hearth" .com
I'm thinkin you're on the wrong site if you want sympathy. 
Last time I checked "Sympathy" was in the dictionary between "s--t" and "syphilis"...


----------



## argus66 (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds like a drag, i make 1 fire a day when i wake up. house is between 85  and 65.  not a problem at all and gas bill is less then $40 a month!!


----------



## rottiman (Jan 22, 2012)

Sort of confused as to the purpose for this blog.


----------



## Trktrd (Jan 22, 2012)

Need to move over to "the landlord pays for the heat.com"


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Jan 22, 2012)

I think he is saying he did it out of necessity financially.  He was using two OLD stoves which is not the most pleasant experience if you are new and is now glad to have his heat included with the rent.   Sounds like an appreciative farewell notice to the site.


----------



## Angelo C (Jan 22, 2012)

WoodpileOCD said:
			
		

> I think he is saying he did it out of necessity financially.  He was using two OLD stoves which is not the most pleasant experience if you are new and is now glad to have his heat included with the rent.   Sounds like an appreciative farewell notice to the site.



very well said. I wish I had the kindness and soul searching ability to have produced such kind and sympathetic words. Not me, all I heard was waaaa waaaa waaa woa is me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 22, 2012)

Troublemaker!


----------



## CTYank (Jan 22, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Troublemaker!



Yes! You rang?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 22, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not you! The guy that come here bragging about free oil heat.


----------



## fossil (Jan 22, 2012)

Angelo C said:
			
		

> ...I wish I had the kindness and soul searching ability to have produced such kind and sympathetic words. Not me, all I heard was waaaa waaaa waaa woa is me.



So why put up a response at all if it's just going to be the drivel you spit out in your post #9 above?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 22, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Angelo C said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 1

Not every post requires a response.


----------



## Angelo C (Jan 22, 2012)

gyrfalcon said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So both of you took the time to respond about not responding....


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We went 10 yrs. without burning wood because of the work it would take to properly install as stove, a reasonably tight house and we were side-tracked raising a young family. Withdrawals and frequent outages cured that quickly when we moved out of Seattle. There's nothing like a 7 day power outage in winter to convince one of the value of wood heat.


----------



## crossout (Jan 22, 2012)

WoodpileOCD said:
			
		

> I think he is saying he did it out of necessity financially.  He was using two OLD stoves which is not the most pleasant experience if you are new and is now glad to have his heat included with the rent.   Sounds like an appreciative farewell notice to the site.



you got that right!...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya, you may have enjoyed it- or been less put out at least- with more efficient stoves, but install etc for a couple years operation would have cost more than oil.


----------



## certified106 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you are forced into burning wood out of necessity and are ill prepared for it resource wise it can be a less than desireable experience!  I am glad this site was able to help you through that situation and hope that some day you get to experience the joys of heating with seasoned wood and a nice EPA approved stove, you may just find it an enjoyable experience.


----------



## andybaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Well put certified.  I grew up with wood heat.  Nothing is nicer than being in front of a fire when it's cold out.  When I moved on and then got married I had no fireplace.  I thought about it all the time, especially when I visited my parents home and sat in front of that fire.  But my home was built in a way I just couldn't figure it out and I had no money anyway.  Had this site been around back then I might have figured it out.  Anyway, this house I built and put in a nice zc insert.  The thing heats my whole home, 2200sq. ft.  Now my wife hates the work I put into but if I had to choose between the two.  Well, I'll let you guess that one. ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 22, 2012)

It sounds like it is time for the OP to buy a home rather than rent.


----------



## crossout (Jan 23, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> It sounds like it is time for the OP to buy a home rather than rent.



i was going to buy that house but i had to rent 1st to see how i feel about the house at least i did not get stuck with a mortgage and they been trying to sell that house for over 4 yrs now! its a very nice house on the lake but its not worth buying for what they want for it and the cost to upkeep the place is too costly.. so renting is hell a lot cheaper paying over 1500 a month on a house and the bills with it!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 23, 2012)

When we bought the Old House, one of the first things I wanted was a stove.  We never could figure out clearances for a wood burner there, aside from putting it in the dining room and making that basically a place for the stove to site because nothing else would be able to go in there (it's about 6x10 I think and the living room is 8x12).  So I settled for the two gas stoves.

The one thing that was on my must have list when we were looking for a new house was either an existing stove or place to put one.  I don't think I would have enjoyed running the Fisher that was here when we bought the place nearly as much as the Lopi, it was oversized for the space and I wouldn't have liked the solid doors.  Using that stove would have been burning wood for the sake of having heat (since we don't have a furnace/boiler) and although I enjoy the work, it would have gotten old fast I think.


What lake was it on?  Lakefront here is crazy too, we basically stole this place because it was unkempt and the listing agent was a joke.  When the listing expired we wrote a letter to the owner and he replied, we made an offer-and bam.  We finally, after 10 years, found a reasonably priced place on the lake.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 23, 2012)

I had fight with the wife TOOTH AND NAIL to get a stove in my house.  Now you couldn't get that stove out of the house to save your life.....she LOVES it.  At the time the gas prices were going crazy, we were on the cusp of a major overhaul on our house, and money was super tight.  After her seeing how much money we could save, and how warm the house was compared to money flying out the windows, she was sold on it.  Now the house is all redone, we have two woodstoves (almost have the Napoleon NZ3000 installed), and even though the price of gas is reasonable (AHEM) as to what it was a couple of years back, I AIN'T EVER GOING BACK.....we love our wood heat and I plan on keepin it.  I get paid to cut trees down as a side job, and my heat is free.  What's not to love?


----------



## crossout (Jan 23, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> When we bought the Old House, one of the first things I wanted was a stove.  We never could figure out clearances for a wood burner there, aside from putting it in the dining room and making that basically a place for the stove to site because nothing else would be able to go in there (it's about 6x10 I think and the living room is 8x12).  So I settled for the two gas stoves.
> 
> The one thing that was on my must have list when we were looking for a new house was either an existing stove or place to put one.  I don't think I would have enjoyed running the Fisher that was here when we bought the place nearly as much as the Lopi, it was oversized for the space and I wouldn't have liked the solid doors.  Using that stove would have been burning wood for the sake of having heat (since we don't have a furnace/boiler) and although I enjoy the work, it would have gotten old fast I think.
> 
> ...



Townline lake in lakeview mi 250 acre lake


----------

